# Cheap airline tickets to London from Florida



## Don40

I wanted to know if anyone has a great site or contact to get reasonable airlines tickets to London from Florida for the month of July 2011.

I have serached travelocity most reasonable is $1,300.

I have heard of people getting tickets for $700 to $800, where are they finding those deals.

Thanks

Don


----------



## enma

I don't think you can get an airfare for $700-800 to London in July. Try kayak.com


----------



## DeniseM

Just the UK taxes are over $500.


----------



## sml2181

My friend bought rt Miami-London in January for a July trip - she paid 700$ during a BA sale. Air France had the same rate during that same time.

But that doesn't help you much. 

I would keep watching Kayak.com, Skyscanner.com and Momondo.com, and I would keep checking the airlines you would want to fly with.
I've had some lower rates in the past (from Europe to the US though) in May for travel dates in July/August on Delta, Air France, United and BA.


----------



## Carolinian

To avoid the huge UK tax on a Trans-Atlantic (TATL in airline lingo) departure, do an open jaw.  Fly into London and then back from somewhere else like Ireland or France.  Use a seperate ticket, preferably from an LCC to fly from London to your TATL departure point, which will incur only the much cheaper shorthaul tax.  Or even take the train or ferry.


----------



## jlwquilter

Consolidators can have decent, although not necessarily cheap-cheap, fares with closer in fly dates. I have used them twice for international flights and it made the difference between being able to afford to go and staying home.

The last time was MIA-CDG and the tickets I bought were 1/3 of the price the same legacy airline was offering on their own website!


----------



## Don40

Thanks for the input, I booked flights on Delta today for $850 per ticket.  Definately not the $500 I have heard about, but $850 seems to be a good deal at this time, so I jumped on the tickets.  I was looking at $1,300 to $1,500 from November until now.

I am also thinking that gas prices will keep going up especially with the middle east situation.

thanks

Don


----------



## radmoo

Delta is now offering 
$850 Bos/LHR non stop for peak travel.  I wish I could book but kids haven't committed to me as yet   But it is great deal.  I've been closely monitoring these fares and this is the by far the best deal!!!


----------



## Carolinian

A good place to watch for deals is the ''Milage Run'' board at www.flyertalk.com


----------



## nickbell

Hi,
I am from USA.. I also want to visit London and then from there Florida.. I am in a limited budget and don't want to waste all my money on air fare.. So please suggest me some best air lines in limit budget.. I will be arriving in the month of May..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cristinaaloha

Don40 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has a great site or contact to get reasonable airlines tickets to London from Florida for the month of July 2011.
> 
> I have serached travelocity most reasonable is $1,300.
> 
> I have heard of people getting tickets for $700 to $800, where are they finding those deals.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don



I found a great   low cost flight website, www.directflights.com  - its quick, simple and gave me cheaper options than any other comparison site and you can book flights from anywhere and to anywhere


----------



## Ken555

So... I think it's fairly obvious now that the previous poster is biased. Only two posts on TUG and both promoting the same site. Mods?


----------



## equitax

*Here's your $500 fare (1248 with taxes *

As Denise M stated - Taxed to UK are killer - 

Fare 1: Carrier US NHOEUNE1 TPA to LON (rules)
Passenger type ADT, round trip fare, booking code N
Covers TPA-PHL (Coach), PHL-LHR (Coach)
$516.00
Fare 2: Carrier US NHOEUNE1 LON to TPA (rules)
Passenger type ADT, round trip fare, booking code N
Covers LHR-PHL (Coach), PHL-TPA (Coach)
$516.00
US International Departure Tax (US)	$16.30
US September 11th Security Fee (AY)	$7.50
US Passenger Facility Charge (XF)	$13.50
USDA APHIS Fee (XA)	$5.00
US Immigration Fee (XY)	$7.00
US Customs Fee (YC)	$5.50
United Kingdom Air Passengers Duty (GB)	$96.00
United Kingdom Passenger Service Charge (UB)	$49.00
US International Arrival Tax (US)	$16.30

Subtotal per passenger	$1,248.10
Number of passengers	x1

TOTAL AIRFARE & TAXES	$1,248.10




Don40 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has a great site or contact to get reasonable airlines tickets to London from Florida for the month of July 2011.
> 
> I have serached travelocity most reasonable is $1,300.
> 
> I have heard of people getting tickets for $700 to $800, where are they finding those deals.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don


----------



## radmoo

I was able to book Bos/Lon RT for $840 including taxes for July 15-24.  The fare is now up to approx $1000/person.  I'm happy, at least as happy as one can be with spending BIG bucks on airfare.  Thankfully kids are moving back to SF at summer's end.  And even though Bos/SF is about as far as Bos/Lon, the fares are much lower!!


----------

